# 4 day old pups



## Temerist (Feb 28, 2010)

New rescue additions, 4 day old english mastiff x bullmastiff

Males





































Females


----------



## H0lly (Jan 31, 2010)

Gorgeous !!! I think im in love !


----------



## Cavalierlover123 (May 27, 2009)

They are all so cute !! Looking forward to watching them grow :001_wub:


----------



## Bearpaw (Dec 10, 2009)

oh theyre so cute!!!


----------



## sequeena (Apr 30, 2009)

They are absolutely gorgeous. They are going to grow in wonderful chunky dogs


----------



## deb53 (Jun 4, 2009)

Bless the little mites...

Your doing a fantastic job

xx


----------



## thedogsmother (Aug 28, 2008)

Omg they are adorable, you have to promise to keep posting pics so I can watch them grow.


----------



## Harvers (Sep 23, 2009)

What beautiful babies. absolutley stunning!!!

I have bullmastiffs myself.

When the time comes for looking for new homes for these babies I would gladly take one and give them a forever home.

Please keep us updated with pics as they grow.

Michelle


----------



## Nicky10 (Jan 11, 2010)

They're so cute :001_tt1::001_tt1:. I hope they can find great homes


----------



## slbrown2108 (Sep 15, 2009)

Hey 

Absolutely gorgeous how come they are rescued whats their story


----------



## H0lly (Jan 31, 2010)

Im very interested in these pups, would love to hear more about them an see them grow, i love the colour the 4th girl


----------



## Temerist (Feb 28, 2010)

hi, they came to me as apparently the mother died shortly after giving birth and the owner did not want the resposibility of hand rearing the litter, however i am not entirely convinced this is true


----------



## Harvers (Sep 23, 2009)

Hi

How are they doing at you hand rearing them. Hats off to you for taking them on. Very sad if the story is true about mum dying. I am very interested in rehoming one of these bundles when you are looking for homes for them. PM me and I will give you all my details Michelle x


----------



## Stephny691 (Nov 13, 2007)

Omigosh so beautiful, gimme! :001_tt1:
Please post more piccies of them as they grow, they're going to be wonderful pups. And good on you on helping them in their hour of need. =]
x


----------



## Indie (Nov 6, 2007)

Beautifull babies brings back happy memories of our english bullmastiff. Can't wait to see them grow.


----------



## CatzEyes (Mar 30, 2009)

OMG!!!!!!!! They are so cute


----------



## luvmydogs (Dec 30, 2009)

Was the mother the Mastiff or the Bullmastiff? What colour are the parents? Will the pups be going into a rescue centre?

I have a Bullmastiff (I used to breed them but this one is a rescue). My Mastiff died last year.


----------



## colliemerles (Nov 2, 2007)

what gorgeous pups, i do hope they all find loving forever homes,xxxxx


----------



## Stephny691 (Nov 13, 2007)

I'd love a big dog like one of these. The OH would have a fit, but he'd have to get used to it =]
x


----------



## Acacia86 (Dec 30, 2008)

Oh. My.God. I have well been puppified :001_tt1: :001_tt1: :001_tt1:

I really really want one.......the fawn female......:001_tt1: 

I have now adopted her ''pet forum'' style! She is mine and i call her Bambi.

Lol!!!
xx


----------



## Stephny691 (Nov 13, 2007)

I'm joining in on the 'pet forum adoption' :]
The yawning boy, third one down- his name is now Toby <3
xx


----------



## H0lly (Jan 31, 2010)

Acacia86 said:


> Oh. My.God. I have well been puppified :001_tt1: :001_tt1: :001_tt1:
> 
> I really really want one.......the fawn female......:001_tt1:
> 
> ...


Oh no !! I think we may have "pet forum" adopted the same pup  She is mine and she is called Lula 

They are gorgeous and i really really want one


----------



## mitch4 (Oct 31, 2009)

oh my goodness just caught this thread how beautiful congratuations :001_tt1:


----------



## Happy Paws2 (Sep 13, 2008)

They are so cute, when you see them like that it's hard to image how big they will grow. Hope they all get new homes, but there again they would be hard to resist.


----------



## GillyR (Nov 2, 2009)

Beautiful little fatties xxxx


----------



## jojo9 (Mar 6, 2010)

They are so cute i want another one lol. They look like my wee Ziggy when she was that small. Shes a Bullmastiff x. They are great dogs.


----------



## Gourmet Candles (Nov 13, 2009)

How adorable! :wink:


----------



## RockRomantic (Apr 29, 2009)

so so cute :001_tt1: :001_tt1: :001_tt1: :001_tt1: :001_tt1:


----------



## canuckjill (Jun 25, 2008)

I luv the brindle ones, your going to be very busy but in a few weeks you will be so proud of yourself just like I'm proud of you right now. Thank you for taking on this very time consuming, rewarding job....Jill


----------



## happysaz133 (Jun 5, 2008)

They are beautiful!


----------

